# A Tire or a Can or other Accessories



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Personally, I'm OK without the spare tire. I have AAA and would call them to take care of things either way plus the car comes with Roadside assistance included if you don't have AAA. If I'm really in a pinch and there is no sidewall damage I would consider the tire sealant, otherwise it won't work anyway so I would have the car towed and purchase a new tire. 

Even my father who just purchased a Merdeces Diesel GLK doesn't have a spare tire. He does have run flats, which will run for a bit but will need to be repaired or replaced based on the severity and location of puncture. Seems like no spare is how many cars are going these days.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not too concerned about it either. If I was I would likely go with fix a flat and a plug kit or you could probably buy a donut spare from a junk yard.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I ent to tirerack and bought the cheapest tire/rim in the right size I could find ($170 shipped) and I keep it in the trunk along with a jack and lug wrench. I don't remember the last time I had a flat, but I like the piece of mind.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I ent to tirerack and bought the cheapest tire/rim in the right size I could find ($170 shipped) and I keep it in the trunk along with a jack and lug wrench. I don't remember the last time I had a flat, but I like the piece of mind.


What size bolt pattern? I could have swore they were different size (bolt pattern) than the gas Cruze?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> What size bolt pattern? I could have swore they were different size (bolt pattern) than the gas Cruze?


The bolt pattern is different 105mm V 115mm you should check before you buy. Fortunately my diesel came with the optional no cost spare steel rim. 16 x 6.5 with higher profile tyre to match the 17 x 7 alloy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

They had the 2014 diesel on tirerack with 105mm. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to "try it on"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be very surprise if the US Diesel is something other than 5x105 for the bolt pattern. The cars come off the same assembly line. Still, check with your dealership for the correct bolt pattern.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> I would be very surprise if the US Diesel is something other than 5x105 for the bolt pattern. The cars come off the same assembly line. Still, check with your dealership for the correct bolt pattern.


Tirerack says they are 5x105. They seem to be on top of things, so that's what i'm going with.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Tirerack says they are 5x105. They seem to be on top of things, so that's what i'm going with.


I would make sure first because like the Aussie diesel the US diesel has bigger brakes hence the different bolt pattern. The Aussie diesel is also on the same assembly as other Cruzes and the Commodore as well and it is RWD.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought I remember reading the US cruze diesel has a different bolt pattern than the gas cruze(same sizing as aussie indicated above).


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I checked my sons 2012 eco to my diesel an the diesel is a larger bolt circle, for sure they will not interchange.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I checked my sons 2012 eco to my diesel an the diesel is a larger bolt circle, for sure they will not interchange.


Ok. So I guess they are not going to fit. I've searched quite a bit and can only find the pattern for the gas Cruze. Any other way of finding this out? The dealers still seem pretty clueless on this.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Ok. So I guess they are not going to fit. I've searched quite a bit and can only find the pattern for the gas Cruze. Any other way of finding this out? The dealers still seem pretty clueless on this.


Why not ring GM and ask if any wheel from another GM vehicle will fit, you can always get a tyre company to match the diameter of the road wheels?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I would never buy a car with out a spare. The last tire flat I had was a rip and no can fix would have helped. As for a dash cover I just added one to my Cruze but this one was a half dash carpet cover so most of the dash is as is. The glare is now gone and it helps with the heat. I got mine from California Car Cover Comp.


----------

